# Eclipse 7200mkII



## TamirK (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am interesting of changing my HU to Eclipse 7200mkII.
My current setup is including:
6 channels Amps
Mono for the Sub.
Morel Elate 3 way, limited edition.
Morel Ultimo 10''.
All activeted by Audison Bit1.
HU- 2Din Alpine media reciever (404 model).

I have a good aportunity of buing Eclipse 2nd hand, mint condition.
As far as SQ is concern, how worth will be changing the HU? 
Will it be real upgrade?
I would appreciate a response from who's familiar with the Eclipse combined with Bit1.
Regards, Tamir.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

it all depends on your goals, also you must consider the draw backs since now your using such an old deck. the bluttooth has tons of feedback , i never achieved a good feedback result just ot much of it. 

the deck it's self for SQ, second only to more recent decks or older MUCH MUCH more expesnive decks, for SQ and price, best bangf or the buck, the 1200$ unit is only gonna have a 5% gain over it tops. EQ is nice, T|A is real nice, easy to work around with once you get the hang of Eclipse. but from the sounds of it. id ont have enough info to gauge how I'd recommend what you would do from here, BUT the answer to your question is yes, its an upgrade and yes, its worth every penny. is it worth the hassle though, that depends on you.


----------



## ewffan (Oct 20, 2005)

eviling said:


> it all depends on your goals, also you must consider the draw backs since now your using such an old deck. the bluttooth has tons of feedback , i never achieved a good feedback result just ot much of it.
> 
> the deck it's self for SQ, second only to more recent decks or older MUCH MUCH more expesnive decks, for SQ and price, best bangf or the buck, the 1200$ unit is only gonna have a 5% gain over it tops. EQ is nice, T|A is real nice, easy to work around with once you get the hang of Eclipse. but from the sounds of it. id ont have enough info to gauge how I'd recommend what you would do from here, BUT the answer to your question is yes, its an upgrade and yes, its worth every penny. is it worth the hassle though, that depends on you.


Great feedback. I was considering one of these myself.....don't know now.


----------

